# 4K+ From A 5D2 - The Hard Way



## koolkurkle (Apr 13, 2012)

Go to Vimeo.com/40005142

"This project is a combination of traditional HDR, tone-mapping, and standard time-lapse techniques. With the use of the Dynamic Perception Stage Zero and a Merlin head, we were able to capture the grit and the grime of this wondrous place, like it had never been captured before. Every single frame in this production is a still photograph, no video was shot. It took nearly 35,000 individual frames over 7 months to complete this project."


----------



## Musouka (Apr 13, 2012)

This is simply amazing!

Unfortunately, most of us don't have this kind of dedication or patience.... and not all subjects could be shot this way.

Thanks for sharing!


----------

